

Apple Rejects Launcher App - gopi
http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/29/apple-rejects-launcher-the-app-that-lets-you-launch-other-apps-from-ios-8-notification-center/

======
slindz
Look forward to an 'amazing' new feature with iOS 9.

